#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Английский >  > > >  >  >  Перевести с английского

## Karma Sherab

Здравствуйте!
Переведите фразу: the view of voidness while in union

----------


## До

Всегда нужно давать контекст фразы.
Перевод без контекста: http://translate.google.com/

----------

Karma Sherab (22.01.2010)

----------


## Karma Sherab

Контекст таков:
Never parting ourselves from the view of voidness while in union
из обетов Материнской тантры.

----------


## Юй Кан

Дословно: "Никогда не отделяйтесь от видения пустоты, пребывая в единстве/слиянии".

----------

Karma Sherab (22.01.2010)

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Здравствуйте!
> Переведите фразу: the view of voidness while in union


[видимо, поддерживать]воззрение пустотности, находясь в союзе-единении [видимо с праджней .... или c консортом-спутницей, которую привлекла ваша соотв. медит. активность]

----------

Karma Sherab (23.01.2010)

----------

